# Bowtech customer service for Canada SUCKS!!



## newby

I'm just gonna rant here because I'm pi$$ed off.

I have three different Bowtech bows in my house. My bought my son a Diamond Edge a few years ago and unfortunately one of the screws that hold the draw adjustment cam to the main cam was lost. How difficult would it be for Bowtech to drop one in the mail? I've had plenty of good experiences with US companies standing by their product. Because I'm in Canada, the answer I got from them was to go through a distributor in Ontario named North Sylva. North Sylva won't deal directly with the consumer and I was directed to the dealer who also gave me a run around. The dealers complaint was that North Sylva was useless to deal with and any part I need would take months to arrive.

For now I have a bow that can't be used and a manufacturer that does not have an appropriate system in Canada to allow them to service customers adequately. I will not be buying another Bowtech.


----------



## Poisonivy

Same here. I need limb pockets for Destroyer 340 and I phoned Bowtech in Oregon who told me to call North Sylva who told me to go to two dealers who called North Sylva who haven't done a thing since. Been a month now so I am now planning to purchase two G5 bows and will scrap my useless Destroyer and never look back. Hunt is ruined. Good-bye Bowtech.


----------



## Bow bandit

Where did you buy the Edge?


----------



## Bow bandit

Why would you need limb pockets?


----------



## newby

Bow bandit said:


> Where did you buy the Edge?


Wholesale Sports.

I'm more ticked with Bowtech. It would be absolutely nothing for them to put a 2 cent screw into an envelope and mail it. Canada customs wouldn't give a hoot on something like that. Less than one dollar and you have a happy customer.


----------



## Bow bandit

I hear ya on that but they have policy's to uphold for consistency on warranty issues, I take it you are out west? If so it may be faster to call Jim at jimbows archery in Alberta he is a large Bowtech dealer and may get the part for you sooner.


----------



## Ravenhunter

Buy an Elite. Can't go wrong.


----------



## newby

Thanks for the tip Bow Bandit. You are correct, I am in Alberta. I'll give Jimbow's a call.


----------



## Bow bandit

No problem, I hope he can help expedite the process for you.


----------



## Poisonivy

The pocket screw fell out after a shot and had thread material wrapped around it. The other pocket had one screw that wasn't going in straight. Limb bolt didn't look great either. I don't care about warranty but would like to have had a response. My desperate dealer called Jimbow's to no avail. He said last time North Sylva took 5 months to get him a part.


----------



## Bow bandit

Yup the lock screws break out when you don't loosen them enough before adjusting the poundage. Now that being said I am not sure if this happend in your case. I will make a call for you tomorrow to see about a new one for you. Who is your local dealer?


----------



## Poisonivy

D and R sporting goods


----------



## JDoupe

Wow...that Bow Bandit seems like an o.k. guy!

Kinda knows his Bowtech stuff too!

Good on ya Blake.........


----------



## shanedut

I had the same thing happen with a marting firecat. No dealer will do anything about it and so it sits there, used to really like martin bows but with no service in Canada what can ya do other than find another manufacturer. Really sucks to have a bow thats a year old and cracked limbs and not be able to do anything with it. I`ve had this run around and it sucks i gave up no one will work on it even called Joel at Martin that was a waste of time they couldnt even tell me what dealer to even take the dang thing to in and around Calgary. Luckily i have family in the states and think i will take it there next year and see if my old bow shop down there can do something for it.



Ravenhunter said:


> Buy an Elite. Can't go wrong.


Thats what i did after my martin bow now i will probably only deal with Elite because they will actually talk to me and get it resolved. They also sell to small time dealers that only do a few bows a year like the shop down the road from me, I know Hoyt wont deal with him.


----------



## Xenomorph

Ravenhunter said:


> Buy an Elite. Can't go wrong.


That or APA, I'm liking more and more the APA bows

Never owned an Elite, but most likely I will. All is hear about them is good so far. Enough with supporting corporations, my money will be spent on small businesses that stand behind their products.


----------



## MLabonte

And that is why I will Never buy a Bowtech ! With regards to APA and Martin/Rytera I have had nothing but great experiences !!! I always go with a Company who stands behind there product and a Company who has great Customer Service !!!


----------



## ontario moose

Hey Newby, have you contacted the bow-shop. They are a huge bow-tech dealer 

http://www.bow-shop.com/

Gilles


----------



## DODGE-3D

Guys this is about helping a guy out about a Bowtech.Not Elite or APA.Good job Blake.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

dan you`ll have to take your equipment list down as your signature with that statement...same thing every time you post your advertising or endorsing lol lol just yanking your chain.. Deer yet ...ya know you can hunt my land with larry if you want ..


----------



## Grey Eagle

shanedut said:


> I had the same thing happen with a marting firecat. No dealer will do anything about it and so it sits there, used to really like martin bows but with no service in Canada what can ya do other than find another manufacturer. Really sucks to have a bow thats a year old and cracked limbs and not be able to do anything with it. I`ve had this run around and it sucks i gave up no one will work on it even called Joel at Martin that was a waste of time they couldnt even tell me what dealer to even take the dang thing to in and around Calgary. Luckily i have family in the states and think i will take it there next year and see if my old bow shop down there can do something for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i did after my martin bow now i will probably only deal with Elite because they will actually talk to me and get it resolved. They also sell to small time dealers that only do a few bows a year like the shop down the road from me, I know Hoyt wont deal with him.


Martin I believe is still handled by Golden Arrow Archery distributors in SK, they should be able to tell you who is the dealer in AB. Martin won't know who carries their bows in Canada. 

That said Martin's service is generally top rate. If you have a dealer close by who is willing to swap limbs out, they will ship to them regardless if they carry Martin or not. You just may be on the hook for labour.

Alternatively call Joel back and have him send you the limbs. It's not that hard a job to do yourself, and can be done on a Martin without a bow press.

Cheers


----------



## Maxtor

I don't necessarily think the issue with Bowtech is because you're Canadian. I've been a frequent flyer in the crossbow forum as of late and many in there complaining about Bowtech's customer service. Seems they are just a company as a whole that lack in the customer service department.


----------



## shanedut

Grey Eagle said:


> Martin I believe is still handled by Golden Arrow Archery distributors in SK, they should be able to tell you who is the dealer in AB. Martin won't know who carries their bows in Canada.
> 
> That said Martin's service is generally top rate. If you have a dealer close by who is willing to swap limbs out, they will ship to them regardless if they carry Martin or not. You just may be on the hook for labour.
> 
> Alternatively call Joel back and have him send you the limbs. It's not that hard a job to do yourself, and can be done on a Martin without a bow press.
> 
> Cheers


I tried to discuss this with Joel and he wouldnt do anything without a dealer calling it in only problem is nearest dealer willing to do anything is in Edmonton 3 hrs away from me. No dealers in the Calgary area will do anything including the place i bought it Wholesale sports. I have had great luck with Martin in the past when i lived in the states but in Canada I have had no luck with their service.


----------



## Bow bandit

Ok this is where we are at! Newby I called George at Northsylva and he has you mod screw in stock and it should not be any problem to get from any Bowtech dealer, all they have to do is pick up the phone and call, it sound to me the person you were dealing with just did not feel like picking up the phone to do something rather easy. I know it would be easier to send it to you directly unfortunately this is the channel you have to go through. If wholesale made the same phone call I did you would have the part already.

Poisonivy, call D and R tell them the year make, model and color of your bow and ask them to call George at North Sylva, he is aware of you limb pocket problem and he will not have any trouble ordering the part for you, it just has to go through the dealer so they can determine what has happend to the bow. From what George told me he was never contacted about the problem but he will be glad to make it right. 

I hope this helps and to anyone else out there who has had any warranty issues please make sure your dealer makes the call to George he is very professional and easy to deal with. If this does not get resolved for you PM me and I will make it right if I can. Sometimes people forget and it is easier to blame the people at the other end when you have an upset customer right in front of you, the sad part is it most of it is avoidable with a simple call from the dealer.


----------



## JDoupe

Bow Bandit is da man!!!!!


----------



## cheaplaughs

I agree Blake has always helped me out when in need.


----------



## peregrine82

Great job Blake, hope all is well and you are hunting happy.


----------



## NSSCOTT

I deal with bowtech quite a bit for the most i haven't had any problem with warranty work, george has always got me everything i needed not going to say there the fastest,but i always got my warranty parts, i think alot of this bad customer service from bowtech is an issue with some of the dealer's like i say i never had any issues,


----------



## jimbob1

I've been waiting for george @ northn silva for a set of limbs for a d-350 since september getting bigtime run around.Roger at lifetimesports has called numerous times i've also talked to him personally in early october to no avail.I've been pretty patient but come on now same old thing he's gonna follow up with bowtech.What a joke i was promised a set of limbs in sept still waiting four months and counting Sent him emails still nothing.Sorry can't pin this one on the dealer guys.SO my conclusion is BOWTECH customer service in CANADA really does SUCK!!!


----------



## NSSCOTT

so where did you get the D-350 from is that dealer helping you? i changed out a set of limbs in aug. i think, had no problems getting them, so if george had them i'm sure he would have sent them to you if he doesn't have them he has to get them from bowtech, by the sounds of it i'd say bowtech doesn't have them ready to ship to george,thats the wait,it does seem long but i have seen the same thing with pse,mathews, bear, martin etc waited almost 3 months for a roller guard from mathews


----------



## bullrambler

Like some archery shops have indicated, bows are getting more popular, so it must be challenging to keep with some of the demands. But if your unsatisfied with Bowtech, try a different brand. Alsways good to have a couple of bows so one can remain shooting, till parts arrive.


----------



## jimbob1

five months and counting lol what a joke............. who knows how much longer it will take????? so does bowtech cs suck? you be the judge hehe.i think most bowtech owners know the answer to that...


----------



## Swift_one

Well Bowtech comes out with their 2013 line up tomorrow.....we'll be interesting to see what they have.
I'm not a Bowtech owner but always like to look at new releases.
The Elite Answer and Athens Accomplice have caught my eye, can't decide which bow to get to add to my Hoyt RKT Element.


----------



## rossi9s

How about waiting 14 weeks for a mathews monster?
then another 7 weeks for mods?
we are as canadians, often at the mercy of industry distributors ...my $0.02


----------



## Poisonivy

Well just bought a second Destroyer for parts. No communication and tired of waiting for the parts. Good bow but lousy service.


----------



## OneidaStealth

We as Canadians should buy APA bows not only are they Canadian they perform excellent


----------



## cheaplaughs

The APA bows are very nice to shoot. The bow I had neede the limbs replaced every other week. If that issue is solved then I wood agree on APA. I haven't had a problem with bowtech and I own and have owned many of their bows. Living close to bow bandit is a plus if any help would be needed.


----------



## OneidaStealth

replacing limbs every other week? dry firing? underspined arrows? explain please


----------



## Maxtor

Guess I'll see how good Bowtech customer service is. Sending my crossbow back to be inspected to see if it malfunctioned. Was told it could be UP TO 2 months before I get it back


----------



## OneidaStealth

How's your thumb coming along Terry?


----------



## Hoytalpha35

If you need Bowtech Service talk to the Guys at Jim-Bows in Calgary they are the only dealer in Canada that deals direct with Bowtech


----------



## cheaplaughs

About the limbs being replaced so often. The limbs kept having slivers as the limbs seemed to start coming apart. These were all 60 lb limbs. I got a pair of 70lb limbs and shot them at 65 lbs. they seemed to stay together and I ended up getting rid of it.


----------



## PB26

OneidaStealth said:


> We as Canadians should buy APA bows not only are they Canadian they perform excellent


Give me a break. A grand for a bow with old-fashioned, non-slaved dual cams? High comedy right there. 

Let them get off their backsides and innovate, or at least pay the royalties for a half-decent hybrid or binary, and then we can start talking.


----------



## Rapt_up

As a distributor North Sylva is notorious for difficult customer service at best, particularly in specialty markets. They won't talk to the customer and small dealers hardly get the time of day from them. You might get service sometime but don't be in a hurry. 

I'm a newbie to compound bows, my last bow was a traditional bow and it was 30 years ago. I don't know Bowtech/Diamond but I do know North Sylva. So it may not be Bowtech at all.

Disappointing to hear since I am considering their products for my first bow... in a long time...


----------



## Maxtor

Rapt_up said:


> As a distributor North Sylva is notorious for difficult customer service at best, particularly in specialty markets. They won't talk to the customer and small dealers hardly get the time of day from them. You might get service sometime but don't be in a hurry.
> 
> I'm a newbie to compound bows, my last bow was a traditional bow and it was 30 years ago. I don't know Bowtech/Diamond but I do know North Sylva. So it may not be Bowtech at all.
> 
> Disappointing to hear since I am considering their products for my first bow... in a long time...


 Interesting comments about North Sylva and I hope I don't experience this. Sent them my crossbow to be sent back to Bowtech and it's now entering it's 6th week of being gone. I'll be making some phone calls pretty soon to find out what's going on


----------



## cheaplaughs

Hey maxtor,I spoke with George from north silva about your crossbow. This was two weeks ago and he didn't know anything about it. If it goes through warranty it has to go through him.


----------



## Maxtor

cheaplaughs said:


> Hey maxtor,I spoke with George from north silva about your crossbow. This was two weeks ago and he didn't know anything about it. If it goes through warranty it has to go through him.


 He better know something about it, it was sent with ATTN: GEORGE marked on it and someone there signed for the delivery. That was almost 6 weeks ago. Maybe it's time to make a phone call or they can damn well send me a new one


----------



## Maxtor

To Update:

Had my Pro Shop call George at North Sylva and talk to him. Funny how he says he hasn't heard about my bow because he told my pro shop that they sent *2 SKIDS* of bows back to Bowtech for repairs. He said that Bowtech would likely send them back all at the same time once they are repaired and then North Sylva works on returning them to the customer. Looks like it's time to get on the ***** of Bowtech themselves and find out what's going on


----------



## Bow bandit

You should call them because you will be told something different! As far as I know George does the repairs in house. Crossbows are generally a warranty nightmare, trust me I know.


----------



## sekler

a big **** !!!!!!!!!! bowtech refuse to send the replacement part in warranty to europe !!!! this is not normal , we buyed from authorized dealer like SSA Archery from belgium and still we wait for a Fu...ing cam 4 months!!!
i wil never buy bowtech again and also my team he wil made the same!


----------



## Maxtor

So got a reply today from Bowtech regarding my crossbow. They said because it is handled through North Sylva that Bowtech is legally now allowed to disclose any information about a dealers accounts or services.... ???

Is that like saying "sorry, you're screwed" ??


----------



## Bow bandit

No that's like saying call North Sylva.


----------



## Maxtor

Bow bandit said:


> No that's like saying call North Sylva.


 That was the first option we did, that's why I contacted Bowtech after


----------



## Bow bandit

See Maxtor it's chronic, not right but it happens I hope they fix you up soon  

PSE customer service
Hey guys I had my proshop here in town try to help me papertune my PSE Evo7 which we couldnt. During a further look at the riser he stated something didnt look right to him and that he should send it into PSE. My bow has been sitting in PSE warranty dept for a couple weeks now and nobody can tell me or my bowshop whats the deal with my bow. What are the usual turn around on getting your bow back from them and I dont want a damn hat or a sticker, I want my bow back. Unless of couse they give me some arrows or a dna. Just sayin......how long does it take?


----------



## shakyshot

Maxtor said:


> To Update:
> 
> Had my Pro Shop call George at North Sylva and talk to him. Funny how he says he hasn't heard about my bow because he told my pro shop that they sent *2 SKIDS* of bows back to Bowtech for repairs. He said that Bowtech would likely send them back all at the same time once they are repaired and then North Sylva works on returning them to the customer. Looks like it's time to get on the ***** of Bowtech themselves and find out what's going on



Excuse me? 
2 SKIDS?
WOW!! Great track record!
Hey MAXTOR.Go back with the Dartons.Deal direct and in 5 to 10 days!
2 skids................That blows my mind! And apparently Bowtechs blow up ALOT!


----------



## Bow bandit

He is talking about a crossbow! Anyone who has been around them knows they don't have a great track record in most brands, especially when you dry fire them  and no Bowtech's don't blow up a lot. They have as good a bow out there as anyone and let's be honest I have seen all brands fail on the range I could go over issues with every brand out there. 

What I find funny is how people dry fire bows, press them wrong, put strings and cables on wrong shoot the wrong arrows and on and on but their ignorance is the problem of the manufacturer. If you don't believe me call Gary at the wolfs den and ask him how many people have bought new bows this year and gone home to dry fire them or let a friend draw it back and boom! the number is astounding. Garys Mathews was just hanging in the back room one day and boom! some newby came in and got to it before anyone knew and his new bow was in peices. Being a new model bow early in the year parts can be very difficult to get. Not saying that is the case with you Maxtor and I would have hoped your issue could have been dealt with faster but it happens with all brands. Unfortunately the issues outside the states don't always get delt with promptly but this usually is caused by a dealer or manufacturer here dropping the ball! Trust me I would know. 

I have have shot bowtechs for over twelve years now and yes I admit they have had some growing pains becoming one of the largest companies out there but I would put their current models against anything on the market for shootability, tuning and performance! Remember they became one of the biggest out there without ever paying a Pro! Take a look on the influence they have had on the market almost every bow out there has technology that bowtech brought to the market place first! People shoot them because they like them and if they don't there are lots of options out there. 

I don't know that I can help expedite your warranty issue but I will see what I can do.


----------



## shakyshot

Man!! You are right! Bowtech has done it all first or you would not shoot them.
My mistake.I guess the fact that Darton owns most patents on the market meens that Bowtech did it first.
Binary.Split limbs.ect ect ect.
Again.My mistake!


----------



## Bow bandit

Owning a patentent does not mean you have the know how or balls to bring it to market! Everyone has patents what's your point? Did Darton release anything new or ground breaking in the past ten years? I think not! But they have made some good copies! I never said they did it all first but they have been the birth of several current archery companies and many new innovations which they hold several patents on as well! 

I think you should spend more time shooting a bow and less time standing around and archery shop listening to the clan that hangs there. You might actually find it more enlightening to learn for yourself rather than being a puppet! 

Now have yourself I nice day, I know I am.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

.....:happy1:


----------



## shakyshot

rdneckhillbilly said:


> .....:happy1:


I agree!
Puppet?
I love fishing as you can tell.
Easy mark.
And I shoot as often as I can.
The only reason I poke you is cause it's easy to do.
It doesn't take much to get you going.
I'm having an AWESOME day also.
Sun shining and I'm gonna shoot outdoors tonight.
All in good fun.
You have yourself a Wonderful day!!
Cheers


----------



## Bow bandit

Remember to practice your yardage while you are out  Do I really have to explain what a puppet is! Ah never mind!


----------



## shakyshot

'm nobodys puppet for your info. I don't need to practice yardage. I shoot field and I have a range finder. Not as fancy as your Vortex one though.:mg: I can't afford one that fancy. I imagine you shoot Bowtech for the same reason I've shot Darton for 15ish years. I beleave in there product and am unimpressed with most others. I shoot for pure enjoyment. I don't give a damn if I win or loose. If it stops being fun then you should stop doing it for awhile. That's how I look at it


----------



## Bow bandit

Who's having fun now! Now be gone puppet!


----------



## Bow bandit

😜😱👻🎣🏁


----------



## shakyshot

Whatever you say. You are the puppet master!! Be proud! Sing it high in the mountains!! Ill try to have your hero biscuts next time I see you


----------



## Mackles

Bowtech is brutal. I had issues with their CS as well. I'll never buy another product from them as their product is crap as well.


----------



## bhguy

wholesale is brutal they say that they call and they dont. i want to get a new bow, an omen, offereing to put any deposit down needed, they say they cant. i have wanted to order other things like stickers, bar stools, from manufactrurers as i cant ever seem to buy direct here and they always balme the manu and say they cant ,,,,boooooo


----------



## Maxtor

Okay, update. After 3 months I was finally sent a brand new crossbow and received it today. No explanation as to why the old one fired on it's own or sorry about the finger, but at least I got it replaced. Could have been handled a little quicker but they also could have dragged it on a lot longer. All in all I'm pleased, just would have like to known what happened to cause the accident on the old one..


----------

